# Young's Literal Translation



## Pergamum (Jul 20, 2009)

Anyone use it? How do you like it? What's the story behind it?


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2009)

The story I have heard is that it was created by Young on the premise that every word, every gramattical construct, and so forth is all inspired by God. Thus, he tried to create a translation that was as true as possible to the Greek and Hebrew text (TR and Masoretic respectively). 

His translation is hard to read, but is a good translation to compare to in studies. 

There are two revised versions as well, the Revised YLT and Modern YLT (I have a copy o fthe latter), as well as a more complete revision, the Analytical Literal Translation.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Jul 20, 2009)

There can be no such thing as a literal translation. If so it would be misleading since it would obscure the original text.


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2009)

Dieter Schneider said:


> There can be no such thing as a literal translation. If so it would be misleading since it would obscure the original text.



YLT tries to be as literal as possible, even to the extent of being awkward in English in many cases. It cannot be perfect, but I believe it is one of the best efforts. Check it out.


----------



## yeutter (Jul 20, 2009)

I use Youngs when the 1611 KJV and the 1901 ASV have readings that significantly differ. It is one of the options available on 
BibleGateway.com: A searchable online Bible in over 100 versions and 50 languages.
I can call up the KJV, ASV, Youngs, and ESV in a format that makes them easy to compare.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 20, 2009)

When I was in seminary, one of the professors preached a sermon on Galatians 3:1ff, using the J.B. Phillips translation. While not of the same "woodenness" as Young's, it had it's own "personality" in the reading of the text, which was something like this: "You stupid Galatians; who has put a spell on you?!?"


----------



## steven-nemes (Jul 20, 2009)

Let's read some of these awkward YLT passages! I wanna see em!


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> When I was in seminary, one of the professors preached a sermon on Galatians 3:1ff, using the J.B. Phillips translation. While not of the same "woodenness" as Young's, it had it's own "personality" in the reading of the text, which was something like this: "You stupid Galatians; who has put a spell on you?!?"



I am lost at the comparison between Young's and Phillip's. I thought Phillip's was like a paraphrase, whereas Young's attempts to be as literal as possible, thus putting them at opposite ends of the spectrum.


----------



## Iconoclast (Jul 20, 2009)

i use Ylt, it is helpful in that it tries to be faithful to the word order of the texts, so it attempts to highlight the word order,that is why it does not read as smoothly. I like it. I asked a Pastor about it and he said it was okay.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 20, 2009)

Jake said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > When I was in seminary, one of the professors preached a sermon on Galatians 3:1ff, using the J.B. Phillips translation. While not of the same "woodenness" as Young's, it had it's own "personality" in the reading of the text, which was something like this: "You stupid Galatians; who has put a spell on you?!?"
> ...



Sorry, you are correct, it is late and the ol' brain ain't firing as correctly as it should. The only comparison I was making was that both of these were by single authors and not translation committees; therefore, they tend to reflect (to differing degrees) certain unique traits that I called "personality." That "personality" can really come out if the text is read from the pulpit. I did not mean to suggest anything beyond this observation.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 20, 2009)

steven-nemes said:


> Let's read some of these awkward YLT passages! I wanna see em!



This isn't awkward, but (since I brought up the passage) here is Galatians 3:1-5 in YLT:



> 1 O thoughtless Galatians, who did bewitch you, not to obey the truth--before whose eyes Jesus Christ was described before among you crucified? 2 this only do I wish to learn from you--by works of law the Spirit did ye receive, or by the hearing of faith? 3 so thoughtless are ye! having begun in the Spirit, now in the flesh do ye end? 4 so many things did ye suffer in vain! if, indeed, even in vain. 5 He, therefore, who is supplying to you the Spirit, and working mighty acts among you--by works of law or by the hearing of faith [is it]?


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Jul 23, 2009)

Jake said:


> Dieter Schneider said:
> 
> 
> > There can be no such thing as a literal translation. If so it would be misleading since it would obscure the original text.
> ...



Well - I don't think much of Young! A literal translation may well turn out to be misleading! If in doubt - ad fontes! (Yes - I DID study Greek, Hebrew and Aramaic!). I prefer 'Don't let the world around you squeeze you into its own mould, but let God re-mould your minds from within, so that you may prove in practice that the plan of God for you is good, meets all his demands and moves towards the goal of true maturity' to Young!


----------

